# It's official!  ~ I become a Pastry Chef on Monday!!!!



## Ardge (Feb 5, 2005)

Sunday is my last day of being a short order cook!  

A few months ago, a job lead came my way from a family friend who is neighbors with a financial backer of this terrific new restaurant opening up in the Southern burbs of Chicago.  Though it was quite a far drive for me, I used to drive by the place just waiting for the "now hiring" sign to be hung.  About a month ago, I saw the sign and went in for an application.  As luck would have it, the Sous Chef was there.  He was overseeing the construction of the kitchen.  The restaurant was very much in the building stage at this point.  I had every intention of just picking up an application and leaving, but the Chef asked me if I had time for an interview.  I agreed.  After I filled out the ap, we chatted.  With the sounds of saws going off and hammers slamming in the background, he asked me the standard interview questions.  I answered them.  He then stepped up the questioning to delve into French cooking techniques.  I answered them.  He smiled and we talked about my education and why a Le Cordon Bleu grad was working as a short order cook.  I explained to him that the lack of experience killed me when I went to get a cooking job upon graduation.  (I never cooked professionally before I went to cooking school.)  He understood.  He told me he has been in my shoes.  He was impressed with the length of time I've been at my current job (13 months) and asked why I was leaving.  I told him I needed to make more important food then the type served at 3 am in burger baskets to mostly inebriated and rude people.  I told him all I ever wanted to be was a part of something special.  I told him all I ever wanted to be was a chef.  I told him that being a short order cook has done wonders for my speed and multitasking abilities, but I didn't want to be a lonely graveyard shift short order cook anymore.  I wanted to be a part of a team that was into making fantastic food as much as I was.

After a few more questions and smiles, he thanked me for coming in.  He offered his hand and told me that they would be in touch.  As I stood up from the table we were seated at, I asked him if we (the cooks) would be wearing full uniforms here.  He looked at me puzzled.  I then asked more specifically if we wore chef checks and white chef coats.  He nodded, smiled and asked why I asked that.  I told him that I couldn't wear those things where I cook now.  I told him I get made fun of if I wear my coat.  He looked me in the eyes and asked if I really was as passionate as I was coming off as.  Without hesitation, I told Chef this.  "Chef, when I go to sleep at night, I dream of music, women and saute pans."  He nodded, smiled and asked me to once again have a seat.  He got on the phone with someone.  About 10 minutes later, he and another man approached me.  The other man introduced himself as the GM.  The Sous Chef told me that he was on the phone with the Executive Chef.  He told me that Executive Chef didn't want me leaving the front doors without being an employee.  The GM talked money with me.  We worked out a wage and I shook both of their hands firmly, many times over.  I could not have smiled any bigger.  I was asked to come in the following day to fill out tax documents and meet the Executive Chef.  On the drive home, I was screaming my head off the entire way.  This is the break I've been looking for.

When I arrived the next day, the Executive Chef asked me some more questions, but not the usual interview questions.  He was looking for something deeper than that.  We talked about art.  We talked about creativity.  We talked about baking.  He asked me how I felt about pastries.  I told him that my degree was not in pastries, but I do enjoy making them very much.  I told him that the pastry curriculum in my culinary program was very extensive, but did not include laminated doughs, pulled sugars and wedding cake assembly.  He smiled and understood.  He told me that whatever he wanted me to create for him at the restaurant would basically be taught to me anyway.  He just wanted to make sure he had the right person to teach.  He wanted passionate people.  He asked if I was his guy.  I told him I was and I darn near hugged him.  We shook hands again and I filled out my tax forms.  Before I left, I asked Chef if he could guarantee me a full two week notice I can give to my employer before I was expected to start working for him.  He assured me that he would do that.  (He also told me that I was the first new hire to ask him that favor.)  As I was getting my coat on, I asked Chef if there was anything I would be expected to have down walking into the job, like pastry cream, creme anglese, lemon curd, creme chantilly, pate a choux, etc. etc. etc.  I told him I made (and can make) those things, but it's been some time since I had.   He said something like, "RJ, if you have enough sense to ask me something like that, I have all the confidence in the world that you will do fine in my kitchen."  I left the restaurant and went directly to the baking and cooking store near my place.  I spent $125 on new pastry bags and tips.  I have been climbing the walls ever since.  

12 days ago, Chef made good on his word.  He called me and told me to go forward on giving my 2 week notice.  My last day at my current job is Super Bowl Sunday.  My first day at the new place is the following Monday.  (Orientation and training I am guessing.  The grand opening is a few weeks away.)

I am all smiles.        


I know in the scheme of things I am still a newbie here, but I have made some very good friends here.  I wanted to share my good news with you but did not want to do so until I knew it was 100% official.  

The countdown has started.  I can see the finish line.  I so cannot wait.

Wish me luck my fellow foodies.  When the website goes live, I'll post a link.  This place is massive.  



RJ


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 5, 2005)

What wonderful news. It's so important to be able to know what you love to do, and then to be given the opportunity to realize a dream.  I know you'll be a star pastry chef  you have the right heart for it. Congratulations and all good wishes .


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!      rj, that's awesome. congratulations. i know you will do well there.


----------



## Ardge (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks LL and BT!  Hey, sorry about the novel.  I'm a writer too.  There was no one here to stop me!  LOL

Thanks for reading!!!!

RJ


----------



## mudbug (Feb 5, 2005)

What a great story, Ardge.  Congratulations on landing a gig doing what you love.  Passion always helps.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 5, 2005)

Congrats Ardge! That's really great news!!


----------



## Erik (Feb 5, 2005)

I know I've congratuated you before...AGAIN...CONGRATULATIONS!!! You'll be awesome.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Feb 5, 2005)

Many congratulations.  You are lucky in more ways in one. the job is great, but you are sooooo lucky to be so passionate about what you do!

Good luck with it all.  Can't wait for an update.

Pam


----------



## Lugaru (Feb 5, 2005)

Major congrats! Im sure you will be exited to play with all you new "toys" when the boss isint looking too... that's the best part of working in a kitchen.


----------



## irishtravel1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations to you!!


----------



## Ardge (Feb 5, 2005)

Thank you everybody.    

RJ


----------



## middie (Feb 5, 2005)

congrats ardge !!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 5, 2005)

Wow!  That is terrrrrrrific news!
Wish we all lived close enough that we could come
to opening night!


----------



## Dove (Feb 5, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> Wow!  That is terrrrrrrific news!
> Wish we all lived close enough that we could come
> to opening night!


*

There isn't much more that I can add except that we are all proud of you.
Marge~Dove*


----------



## luvs (Feb 5, 2005)

ardge, i grinned all the way through your post. it's awesome to hear about it when something great comes along to another person. you seem like you'll be great at what you have been hired to do.congratulations and my best to you!


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 5, 2005)

Good luck, RJ.  I know how proud you feel.  I felt the same way when I got offered a permanent full-time job in my profession.      This is way cool and I bet you are so excited.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Feb 5, 2005)

Way to go Ardge and good luck to your new future.


----------



## choclatechef (Feb 5, 2005)

You are so happy it made me smile.  Good luck!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 6, 2005)

*Ardge........




*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 6, 2005)

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ardge (Feb 6, 2005)

I love this board.  Thank you so much everyone!

RJ


----------



## wasabi (Feb 6, 2005)

*We love you too, Chef Ardge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*


----------



## mish (Feb 6, 2005)

How EXCITING RJ!!!  Wish you much success.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey Ardge.........CONGRATS!  Now how's about sending me some samples of your work via mail


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2005)

ARDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Congratulations my friend!!!!!  That is wonderful news.  Passion - in my opinion that's what it's all about!!  And you have the passion AND the education to go along with it.

I wish you MUCH success in your new endeavor.  I know you will be an asset to this organization.  I can't wait to hear how your first days were - please keep us posted.  I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Ardge (Feb 7, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone.  I really feel great reading all of your posts.  

Sunday night was my last night at the bar I worked.  My bosses HUGGED me as I left.  I kinda feel bad, but this is something I had to do -- MOVE ON.  

When I got home, I had a voicemail waiting for me.  My start sate was pushed back two days.  Wednesday is now the day.  Suits me fine.  Now I can sleep a bit AND go buy those Birkenstock shoes I've wanted for what seems forever.  

http://www.birkenstock.com/brands/alpro/  <--- SA-WEEEET Steppers Yo



RJ


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.birkenstock.com/styles/7...120o140&user_id=0&store_id=0&page=1&cat=birki

I swear by these, RJ!!!!!!!!!! Very, very comfortable!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 7, 2005)

Way to go Ardage, wish I lived near south Chicago to visit the restaurant.  It sounds as though you have a wonderful career ahead of you. congrats.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 10, 2005)

Congratulations ardge!  What an incredible opportunity--I'm so happy for you!  You'll have to keep us posted on how the new job goes.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2005)

Erik said:
			
		

> http://www.birkenstock.com/styles/74071/manager=ProdDisplay&brand=600&category=20o40o120o140&user_id=0&store_id=0&page=1&cat=birki
> 
> I swear by these, RJ!!!!!!!!!! Very, very comfortable!!!!



i've always wondered why chefs wear these things. is it just for the comfort? with so much of the shoe cut away, i guess they're fairly cool as well, for working in hot kitchens.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 10, 2005)

RJ,

That is indeed awesome!! Congrats!

As someone who usually ends up passing through Chicago a couple of times a year, please do post the link when the website goes up, maybe it'll be on the travel path!

John


----------



## Erik (Feb 10, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> Erik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From clogsonline:

comfort and support
The firm rubber or wooden bottoms on clogs offer all-day support. That is why so many professionals that stand or walk on the job wear them. Clogs offer a firm foundation for weak and fallen arches, plantar fasciitis, and for tired and aching legs.

The heel height of many clogs makes you stand straighter, thus taking pressure off the lower back and hips.

The wide toe and natural foot shape of clogs keep your feet cradled, but not constricted. The thickness of the sole under the ball of your foot allows your feet to roll. Simply put, your feet bend less which takes the pressure off toes and joints. This helps relieve bunions, hammer toes, metatarsal problem, and aching toe joints.



rubber or wood bottoms
Wood offers a little more support; but if your feet are tender or your knees hurt, wear rubber bottoms for more cushioning.

People who do more standing than actual walking do better in wood bottoms. People on the go all-day long may prefer the flexibility of rubber.



open-back or closed-back
This is primarily a fashion decision. Closed-back clogs may give the feeling of a little more security; but remember, these are clogs -- not shoes. Your heels will move up and down. (Refer to the Fitting Tips.)

Also, if you have very wide feet or a high instep, the open-back styles will fit more comfortably.



fashion, convenience, and value
Today's clogs are fashionable and convenient -- a perfect fit for an on-the-go-lifestyle. 
They are made of natural, breathable materials.
They offer great value in terms of durability and serviceability.
They offer support for your feet and body.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 10, 2005)

thanks erik.
i personally can't stand wearing open backed shoes. need the support. but the rest makes sense for people who stand a lot.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Ardge.........just wanted to check in and see how the new job is going?
I'm sure your having the time of your life.........congrats again!


----------



## Erik (Feb 11, 2005)

I PM'd Ardge earlier...he said everything is cool...very intense training, and is very busy!!!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 11, 2005)

CONGRATS


----------



## Ardge (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey all,
The official first day of restaurant training is tomorrow.  The past week I was training for this VIP party held at my work this past Saturday.  The official opening of the restaurant is Feb 21.

Here's the deal....  

The kitchen did not pass some electrical inspection or something.  There has been numerous roadblocks and delays along the way of opening the restaurant, but this one was urgent because VIP party invitations had already been sent out to 500 people and their guests.  There could be no delay.  It HAD to open on time. The cooks had to be trained elsewhere while the code violation be fixed.  Electricians worked around the clock and we cooks trained at various locations.  Time was of the essence.  For two days, I trained at a kitchen that belongs to the company who supplies my work with canned and dry goods.  Wednesday, the two sous chefs showed me how to do their versions of many desserts.  Thursday, I was joined by the two other pastry chefs.  Friday, we were able to train at the restaurant because we had passed a final inspection.  We started to stock, clean and get the kitchen workable.  The line cooks seasoned all the saute pans.  We fired up all the burners on the line (18 in front, 6 in back).  We had all ovens and grills cranked.  We heated up the place.  It was awesome.  Myself and the two other pastry chefs I work with began to prep for the following night.  Saturday, I started at 10 AM and worked to 10 PM, nonstop.  We had to have 1200 of three different desserts made.  For the last two hours, we were in the cooler piping out creams, fillings and placing garnishes.  One of the sous chefs stuck his head in the cooler and yelled, "5 MINUTES!"  We had about 4 minutes of work left.  It was so down to the wire.  

At the peak time of the party, there were over 1000 people in the bar and restaurant.  They were all area dignitaries and celebrities.  At any given time, there were tours of the kitchen given to them as well.  I felt like a zoo animal at times.  The cooler door opened and I hear, "Here is where the cold foo.... Oh, this is where some of our cooks work as well."  

It was insane crazy busy...... but I loved every second of it.  

It is so much fun.


When I hit the 12 hour mark, Chef told me to call it a night.  After I thanked and congratulated him, I asked if I could take a walk through of the packed restaurant.  He warned me that I might get swarmed because of the chef jacket.  I did.  It was awesome.  


OK, I am out.  Thanks for bumping this thread!  I am really digging the opportunity here.  

RJ


----------



## Ardge (Feb 14, 2005)

The website is not active yet....

I keep looking.



Me


----------



## SizzlininIN (Feb 14, 2005)

Ardge.........sounds like your having the time of your life!  I wish you great success.  So what celebs did you see there?


----------



## Pam Leavy (Feb 15, 2005)

What a great first day.  It sounds like you are working with a fabulous team.  Well done.

Pam


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2005)

rj,
i can't tell you how cool i think this is, and how much i appreciate your posts. your writings make me wanna be a fly on the wall there.   ok maybe not a fly, health issues ya know, but ya know what i mean.
it must be pretty exciting taking the kitchen and team thru it's paces, good luck!!!!


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2005)

Hiya RJ!

If the shoes don't work try some Chateau La Feet:


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 15, 2005)

Many congrats!      I take my lack of pasty chef hat off to you! :?   I know how hard it must be and how much time and effort you've put into this.  Let us know how it goes for you.

In the meantime, how about a virtual desert?


----------



## Ardge (May 31, 2005)

www.thecanoeclubrestaurant.com  I promised to post the link.  Here it is.

 

RJ


----------



## IcyMist (May 31, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I hope that all your dreams come true. LOL as I was reading what you wrote I was thinking that you wrote very well and you made me feel like I was there and getting all excited at the same time you were. You should print a copy of what you wrote and save in case you ever decide to write a cookbook or some other type of book as it would be great to include that story as the beginning.


----------



## IcyMist (May 31, 2005)

Oops didn't realize that this was an old thread.  Ardge please let us know how it is going and if you are still enjoying yourself?


----------



## Weeks (May 31, 2005)

AWESOME!!!

I hope to be there one day, bro. I'm heading to CIA in 9 months and counting. I've been working in high-volume kitchens doing prep work, baking, you name it. Nothing even close to line cooking yet, but watching them like a hawk and learning from that. Prep is fast enough with most of the sauces, mise en place and butchery being done in the back of the house and the final prep being done by the line cooks.

Best of luck to you, and keep us posted!


----------



## Spice1133 (May 31, 2005)

Congratulations Ardge sounds like a dream job. Keep up on the writing too. You should do well at both.


----------



## Ardge (Sep 27, 2005)

*BUMPING AN OLD THREAD..... 

Hello everyone. For those of you who participated in (or read) this thread many months ago, here is an update..... 


I am still employed as a pastry chef at the restaurant, but it is very hard to do so. 


If you've ever seen the building, it is an impressive work of architecture. (It has been on TV many times and it still remains "the place to be" regarding dining at South Side of Chicago restaurants.) The place is PACKED on the weekends. Last Saturday had 700 plus reservations for dinner alone. 


However, I am not happy working there at all. My reasoning? If you saw my paycheck, you'd understand. Management has been cutting costs left and right. Labor is the main cost cut. 


When the restaurant opened, there were over 30 cooks hired. They told us during orientation that they over-hired on purpose. They did this to get the best staff they could when it came time to fine tune the staff. (The good ones would stay, the bad ones would go, blah blah blah...) Well, a few months later, 1/2 of the staff was let go. HALF! The ones that remained weren’t given raises like they were promised; we were given more responsibilities and less time to do them in. Here's the deal... 


My once "40 hour plus, 5 day a week" job has been downsized to a 4 day a week job. On top of that, an 8 hour work day is unheard of. 4 to 5 hours is the norm. In reality, I am a part-time employee there. Most of us in the kitchen are. Recently, they've been calling me off of work one day a week in addition to that. The past two Tuesday mornings, just as I am getting ready for work, I have been getting a call from the restaurant. "Umm, we don't need you today. It was slow last night." 


It's the sad truth, but I had to get another part time job out of the field just to make my ends meet... barely! 


So, my resume is once again out there in full force. Tonight, I have an interview at a really nice restaurant downtown. Hopefully, they might offer me something better than my current situation. I can only hope so.



RJ*


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

good luck to you ardge


----------



## Ardge (Sep 27, 2005)

sorry for the bold type up there.  i cant seem to fix it.


----------



## licia (Sep 27, 2005)

I wasn't here thru all your times, but wish you well just the same.  It is important to be happy in your work, but it must provide a decent living also. Good luck!!


----------



## htc (Sep 27, 2005)

Good luck to you Ardge, hopefully the new pastry skills that you have picked up at this current job will enable you to apply for more positions.


----------



## wasabi (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry the job didn't work out. Good luck in finding a good and better paying job.


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 27, 2005)

I just started reading this thread today and it was like seeing a movie, I am so sad about this part of the show cause I was so happy for you at the start! I hope the next part works out better, keep writing i really enjoy your writing maybe you can become a novelist instead.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear its not working out the way you had hoped it would Ardge I know how excited you were to get it.  I'll keep my fingers crossed one will come your way that will appreciate your talents.


----------



## Ardge (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words.

RJ


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2005)

Good luck Ardge! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! BTW, it's good to see you around here.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 28, 2005)

Why don't you think about moving to Charleston, SC and opening up a pastry shop with me?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 28, 2005)

RJ... as a new comer (well, relatively, I have been with you guys for only a few weeks so far) I didn't know your situation, but from the advice you gave me on the whipped cream, I could see you were a very good professional.  When I came across this thread for the first time just a little while ago, I read the first post and I was juiced up for a reply all excited and cheery, then I noticed the date... I read on and oooohhhh... nooo...  I am soooo sorry to hear that.  I also knew personally an excellent chef who was really very creative, but he worked for Chilis and had to follow strictly their formula, thus no chance for showcasing his real talent... I wonder how many chefs and their talents are being wasted like this.  I guess when it comes to creative talents, this is often true, unfortunately.  (like musicians, artists, actors...)  Sometimes you need a sheer luck on top of your own talent...  I really wish you for that, RJ, you deserve it... and some day, I hope you will be able to open your own place of your dreams... But for now just hang in there, and keep a keen eye for a better opportunity... I wish you the bestust!!







  hugs!!
Licia


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 28, 2005)

Best of luck, ardge.  If nothing else you've had some great experience the last few months.  Be sure to keep us posted on how things are going for you!


----------



## Zereh (Sep 28, 2005)

It so sucks that what you walked into perceiving to be an ideal job turned out to be the exact opposite.

But the huge silver lining is that you are adding the much-needed experience to your resume! Your job search became infinitely easier. And I've no doubt that with your drive and integrity, you can and will find that perfect fit. 

Soak up all of the learing you can from where you are. That kind of experience is never wasted as you carry it within you where ever you go!



Z


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2005)

Aw, Ardge, that's a shame what they did to you.  Hope you get a better gig soon.


----------



## mish (Sep 28, 2005)

Ardge, Good Luck on the interview.  Keep us posted.  Hopefully you will find a more lucrative position working the hours you would like.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 28, 2005)

I haven't really known you...but this was so sad!  All the excitement in the first posts...and now so deflated!  But don't despair!!!  It's all part of a greater plan...and you will be there to enjoy each minute of it.  Don't look back...just look forward...don't be sad...be happy for the experience.  I'll keep you in my prayers...and I'm wishing you the best!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 28, 2005)

RJ, I hope that the interview went well.  Keep your chin up and I hope that you find a better job soon.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Ardge (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey everyone, I can't express enough how much I appreciate this outpouring of encouragement!  I really love this place and you all as well.  

My interview is changed to Saturday.  However, the window of opportunity to meet the chef is kinda tight.  12-5 PM.  I start work at 9 AM and I never know when I get off.  Saturday is a busy day too!  

Oh well...  

Thank you ALL again for thinking of me and keeping me in your thoughts.  You're all in my corner and I love having you there.  

RJ


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 29, 2005)

Ardge; Hang tight. I too love both cooking and writing. I have three completed novels, two fantasy and one science fiction, with a couple more in progress. I haven't seriously tried to publish them as my writing skills need improvement. I've been told by at least two agents that I have no buisness giving up my dream of publishing because I have the natural story-telling gift. I'm told that my stories are wonderfully creative, fun to read, and that my plots move well. My weakness is in character development. 

The plots, I'm told, are very good. The pacing is fast and exciting, but my characters come off as two-dimensional, and I can't seem to fix it.

As for the cooking, well, I have three cookbooks written that aren't your average cookbooks. You'd have to read one to understand how they are different from standard cookbooks. I haven't tried professionally publishing them yet as I continue to learn new things that make some of my older ideas obsolete, though the ideas are still  correct. Besides, publishing requires money, something that my family uses up almost faster than I can earn it.

But you are younger than I, and with more opportunity before you. I chose a field of technology instead of passion. Though technology can be approached with passion, and my training could have made it so, it would have required risks, and I opted for safety. My family will always come first.

I still may realize my dreams with respect to the cullinary arts. I will have a working website that will offer the skills learned over such a long time, along with advice for preparing meats, fish and poultry, to working with custards, sauces, soups, and pastries, not to mention sides and veggies. There is so much to know, so much to teach. But when a knowledge of physics, chemistry, scientific methodology, and artistic passion combine with countless hours of trying new techniques, new foods, and ways to create unique recipes, an intrinsic, almost intuitive knowledge emerges that can fill in the pure knowledge and experience gaps.

I too have a love for the cullinary and written arts. But my overiding skill, my job, is and always will be taking care of my family, that is, being a father and husband. And to that end, I will continue to bring in a good wage by making my customers happy and solving their issues. I'm a telecom tech, with a B.S. in electrical engineering technology, a degree that was supposed to move me far beyond the mundane job I now accomplish.

So I come here, to offer the knowledge I have, and to get advise in those areas that I'm inexperienced in.

Ardge, you found your passion at an age where you can do something with it. Grab hold of that passion as if it were the mein of a winged horse, hurtling through the icy stratosphere (now is that cliche or what). It will carry you to your goal, to your dream. Don't be content to settle for mundane, unless you have a very important reason to (see my line at the bottom of the page).

One cautionary word though; great passion carries with it the possibility of great sorrow. For passion requires that you move toward your dream with maximum energy. And when obstacles place themselves into your path, be they human, or circumstantial, that forward momentum is briefly halted, and is cause for great personal tumult. Artistic people are driven more by emotion than are logical people. And emotion too easily converts from one extreme to another. So, my advice is to blend the logical and artistic sides of yourself into one, as I have done. But, where the logical side dominates in me, let the artistic side dominate in you, but not dominate you.

And this from a man of few regrets, who will turn 50 tomorrow.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ardge said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I can't express enough how much I appreciate this outpouring of encouragement! I really love this place and you all as well.
> 
> My interview is changed to Saturday. However, the window of opportunity to meet the chef is kinda tight. 12-5 PM. I start work at 9 AM and I never know when I get off. Saturday is a busy day too!
> 
> ...


*Just feign a sudden attack of stomach flu!!  They will surely let you go early!!  *


----------



## Ardge (Sep 30, 2005)

Goodweed of the North, I am out the door, but I want you to know a reply (with substance) in coming your way tonight.  I haven't the time to write it now.  All I can say is thank you.  Thank you for these words you have written me.  

RJ


----------



## Ardge (Oct 4, 2005)

GotN, I just really would like to thank you again for your above post.  Each and every time I read it, I get lost in my thoughts.  As a fellow writer, my words are an extention of my heart.  I can only hope to one day be able to publish one of these many open-ended works in progress I have.  (The one thing I return to the most is a movie treatment.  Yes, it does take place in a restaurant.  Go figure!!!)

I'm sadly learning that not only does one NOT become "comfortable in the money department" in this field overnight, but it is very hard to even earn a respectable wage to support a family.  I am single and have no children, but I am STILL rubbing nickles together at the end of the month.  The bills I have are heavy to me, but miniscule to some.  It sometimes does not seem fair, bit fair is not the way of the world.  More times than not, you have to make your own breaks.  I'm in this situation because I chose to be here.  I've never forgotten that.  I am the first man or woman in my family to work in the foodservice industry.  There are times I wish I never chased this Culinary Arts dream.  That said, there are more times I am glad I did.  

Reality does set in each and every day though.  Though I am younger than you (33), I not young by any means.  The wages offered to me are great for an 18 year old.  I wish I had started this career then, not at 30.  It's getting pretty hard to deal with this, but I am gonna stick it out as long as I can.  

Tomorrow will bring new news.  I pray for the good variety.

Happy belated birthday to you my friend.  I hope it was a fantastic one.

RJ


----------

